# Bark chippings



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 3, 2007)

Due to a major garden turn around (involving my buns old run being torn down and paved over) Ruby and Millie have a new hutch and run combo which will sit on the paving, meaning they can be out during the day even when I am not in, as nothing can dig in and they can't dig out. 

However, because they are rexes I am worried about them getting sore hocks, so was thinking of laying wood chippings over the patio to make it softer for them. Providing I could find ones that were made out of a safe type of wood and were untreated do you think this will be ok? I've done some research and people have done it before with no ill affects to their buns howeverI thought I'd ask your opinions first.Thanks:biggrin2:

Jess and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## binkies (Jul 3, 2007)

Pavement soaks up heat, I am pretty concerned that it isn't going to be safe.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't worry binkies, for the summer it's going in the shadiest part of my garden that even when we had our heat wave last year stayed really cool, as did the concrete. In fact my buns loved to lie on it to cool down.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2007)

Heat? In the UK? :shock:You must be joking! lol We're having the worst summer ever. :X

But seriously, rabbits are kept on pavement often in the UK, there isn't any serious heat issues, they are fine. And it's Jess, she's going to make sure Millie and Ruby have appropriate shelter etc., she's a great Bunny Slave.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 3, 2007)

Aww thanks Michaela!:hug2:LOL about the weather, it's ridiculous, at this time of year I should be piling water bottles in the freezer and digging out the ceramic tiles, not covering over my buns hutch to keep them dry.:shock:When will the rain stop?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2007)

Ah I see it would work for your climate is ok. I can't see it working here, pavement here can burn your feet sometime. I did it the other day when getting the mail. :?Our side of the world that would be bad.Lucky you.





We know Jess is a good bunny slave and would do anything for her girls.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2007)

I was with binkies on this one, my first thought was pavement can get really hot. Glad to hear they'll be in the shade. Even in New Zealand where we have a very similar climate to you our concrete can get buring hot.

Another thing concrete can be really good at is soaking up water, so I hope the little minx's don't pee everywhere . I'm sure they are much too lady like for that .

You'll have to show us some pictures!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow I can't believe your pavement gets so hot over there, I always imagined it as a 'cool' thing as it always stays pretty cold over here.:shock:Although I do remember nearly burning my feet onsand while on a beachwhen I was on holiday in America a while ago. Scary!:?

So what do you think about the bark chippingsidea guys? yay or nay?


And don't worry minilops as soon as it is up (it's sitting in pieces beside me at the moment:shock I'll post pics!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 3, 2007)

No idea about bark chippings. 

Yea there is a saying it's so hot you could fry an egg. Well yea concrete is good frying pan.


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, I think some kind of other surface in the run as wellis a good idea - like the wood chips. Same reason I am thinking - Sore Hocks. Maybe even some plywood in an area that they can dig at but will give them a different texture. 

Also maybe lay out some ceramic tiles as well so if the pavement does get a bit hot they have a cool alternative to lay on.

Annnndd... there's always the digging box!



____________
Nadia


----------



## Pipp (Jul 3, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Heat? In the UK? :shock:You must be joking! lol We're having the worst summer ever. :X


LOL!! Michaela, I see we'renot the only ones! Talk about Global Cooling! It's JULY and I have yet to put on a pair of shorts! Usually beach weather starts in May. The bulb flowers start peeking out in February, trees bloom in March... all of that has been well over a monthlate, maybe two!This is DEFINITELY the worst spring/summer ever here. 

Michaela* wrote: *


> But seriously, rabbits are kept on pavement often in the UK, there isn't any serious heat issues, they are fine.



I'll trust the UKcrowd on this one, except that I'm not sure what you mean by 'pavement'. Here pavement is black tar asphalt, not concrete, there's quite a bit of difference with heat retention. You can't walk on asphalt without shoes if it's been in the sun, it does get seriously hot. And the tar/asphalt is reallystinky stuff and it can be chewed. I assume overseas, it's a different composition.

I would think bark chippings would be good, as long as they're not treated with something noxious... and the sandbox idea is awesome.  Youcan also lay down grassgrids or plates --- the idea beingto replicate the natural environment to avoid sore hocks. 

I have no idea what this stuff is, but it looks interesting! 

http://www.blwholesale.co.uk/index.htm



sas


----------



## Haley (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, pavement here would be way too hot for buns, especially in the summer. You guys dont usually get anywhere near our extremetemps though. I think thats part of the reason a lot of bunnies are kept outside in the UK and its acceptable.

Just a thought, what about some sort of rubber mat? I bet if you looked around at your local home improvement or hardware store you could find some sort of rubbery material. It would be a lot easier to clean, better on sore hocks and wouldnt smell as much.  Just a thought..


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'll trust the UKcrowd on this one, except that I'm not sure what you mean by 'pavement'. Here pavement is black tar asphalt, not concrete, there's quite a bit of difference with heat retention. You can't walk on asphalt without shoes if it's been in the sun, it does get seriously hot. And the tar/asphalt is reallystinky stuff and it can be chewed. I assume overseas, it's a different composition.


Ah, over here we'd call that Tarmac, we have it, but Jess is referring to paving slabs, like you'd have on a patio.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 4, 2007)

Ahhh I can see where the confusion came from now, yeah I was referring to paving slabs (thanks Michaela for explaining that one) not tarmac/asphalt, I can see what you mean though that does get very hot, I would never ever put my buns on that.

Haley - I did think about rubber matting like the kind they use for horses in stables, as that would be softer for them yet still pretty tough so they shouldn't be able to chew on it. However I wasn't quite sure where I could get it and I can imagine it working out quite expensive, although I will have a look around and see if I can get some at a good price.

So....if I had a ceramic tiled area for them to lie on to cool down, a digging box to dig at, a few trays with grass growing in for them to sit on and nibble at and the rest covered with safe bark chippings/ rubber matting (and the hutch as I always have lined with soft vetbed and hay in the bed area). Do you think that sounds good? Ruby and Millie have never had sore hocks yet so I'm not going to risk them getting them for the first time!:nope:


----------



## HoneyPot (Jul 4, 2007)

lol - with all those ideas, that actually sounds like bunny heaven now. 

Nadia


----------



## Haley (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah sounds good to me!

Another idea would be that outdoor carpet they make for boats and such. That would be easy to clean up with a hose or something. Just another idea to add to your list!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Jess! We have bark chippings on one side of our garden, to keep the weeds down, and the bunnies lay on there a lot. They also dig in them, roll in them and generally throw them all over :?. Never had any problems with them, and as long as they aren't cedar chippings, they should be OK 

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 5, 2007)

Aww Jan thank you that is brilliant!Thanks for your adviceguys, I'll try and get pics once it is all sorted.


----------

